# Wood duck feathers



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys. If there is anyone in the Cleveland/Northeast Ohio area that shoots any drake wood ducks and does not want the feathers from the bird, please let me know. I would be interested in them. (Primarily wing and flank feathers) My fiance wants to incorporate some duck feathers into our wedding next year and I just want to make sure that I can get my hands on enough. Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I,ll see if I can pop one for you if they haven,t packed it up with this cold front and left town.. shall see in the morning...


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

go shoot some DUH .....

I KNOW A GUY, THAT KNOWS A GUY, THAT KNEW A GUY, THAT IS GREAT AT DUCK HUNTING . I BET HE HAS OR CAN GET SOME ......


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

big spurs 111 said:


> go shoot some DUH .....
> 
> I KNOW A GUY, THAT KNOWS A GUY, THAT KNEW A GUY, THAT IS GREAT AT DUCK HUNTING . I BET HE HAS OR CAN GET SOME ......


That guy that knows a guy that knew a guy said he never goes hunting anymore.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

huntindoggie22 said:


> That guy that knows a guy that knew a guy said he never goes hunting anymore.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That guy works now  only two days off a week


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Haven't had much luck with the woodies this season. The bwt, gwt, mallards, widgeon, gadwalls, spoonbills, buffies, and geese haven't been a problem though


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Haven't had much luck with the woodies this season. The bwt, gwt, mallards, widgeon, gadwalls, spoonbills, buffies, and geese haven't been a problem though




AND YET THAT GUY THAT I KNOW, PHONE NEVER RANG ONE TIME OUT OF ALL THAT


----------

